# CPT 14301 UHC denial HELP!!



## peachygirl (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,
UHC has an auto-denial they send on this CPT 14301 (adj tissue transfer greater than 30cm2), they are telling me to reference the "modfiier reference policy" - I spoke with several reps, sent in chart notes and requested reconsideration and it is still denying. I even spoke directly with a claims adjuster and she could not pull up anything on why this code would auto-require an additional modifier. Has anyone else seen this with UHC??

Thanks so much,
Mallory, CPC


----------

